# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  işte israil'deki Kürt Yahudiler

## bozok

*İşte İsrail'deki Kürt Yahudiler*

 


1948 yılında kurulan İsrail, Yahudileri Kudüs'e toplama politikası yürüttü. Kuzey Irak'ta bulunan Kürt Yahudileri de İsrail'e taşıdı. Bugün, Kürt sorunu Ortadoğu'da öne çıkartılıyorsa; bunda, İsrail üzerinde oluşan baskının Kürtler üzerine yöneltilip hafifletilmesi isteği etkilidir. Kuzey Irak Kürtleri ise İsrail'e yaslanarak devlete dönüşme peşindeler.


7 Ocak 1993 tarihinde Uğur Mumcu'nun Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'ndeki köşesinde "Ortadoğu'nun karanlık bir kuyu olduğu her gün biraz daha anlaşılıyor. MOSSAD, İsrail'in gizli istihbarat örgütüdür. MOSSAD'ın Barzani ile ilişkileri Londra ve Sydney'de yayınlanan 'Israel's Secret Wars-A History of Israel's Intelligence Services' adlı kitapta sergileniyor." diye yazıyordu. 

ABD'nin ünlü haftalık dergilerinden The New Yorker'ın ünlü muhabiri Seymour M. Hersh de 28 Haziran 2004 tarihli sayıda ortalığı karıştıracak şu iddiayı ileri sürüyordu: 'İsrail Kuzey Irak'ta Kürt Komandoları Eğitiyor' 

Türkiye'nin karşısına dikilen ve PKK'yı da kollayan peşmergelerin içinde başka bir grup daha bulunuyor. Bunlar, Kürt Yahudiler... Günümüzde CIA ve MOSSAD'ın Kuzey Irak'ta yürüttükleri operasyonun bir ayağı da işte bu Kürt Yahudilere dayandırılıyor.

Bugün İsrail'deki bazı genetik kuruluşları yaptıkları araştırmalarda Kürtlerle Yahudilerin atalarının ortak genden geldiğini söyleyecek derecede ileri gitmiş bulunuyorlar. Bu ortaklık iddiası, Kürtlerin bir kısmının Yahudi olduğu tezini kuvvetlendirmek için kullanılıyor. 

Kuzey Irak'taki Kürtler de kendilerine destek güç bulmak amacıyla Yahudilerin bu tezine dört elle sarılıyorlar. İsmet Siverekli, 'Kürt-İsrail İlişkileri Kürdistanlı Yahudiler' isimli kitabında, Yahudilerin Kürtleri çağdaş Nebukadnezar'ın (yani Saddam Hüseyin'in) yönettiği Babil'de yalnız bırakmamalarını istiyor. İsrail'de Kürtlerin bu duygusunu besleyen yayınlar yapılıyor. ürneğin: Jarusalem Post Gazetesi, "Yahudi Kürtler, kendilerini Müslüman Kürtlerden çok diğer Yahudilere yakın hissediyorlar!" diye yazıyor. 


150-200 BİN KüRT YAHUDİ

İsmet Siverekli, her ne kadar Kürt-Yahudi ilişkisinin ABD'nin Irak'ı işgaliyle başladığını yazsa da süreç bu tarihten çok önce başlatılmıştır ve İkinci Dünya Savaşı öncesine kadar uzanmaktadır. üünkü Yahudiler, Kudüs merkezli bir devlet kurma planını hayata geçirmek için çevredeki Yahudilere çoktan çengel atmışlardır ve 1948 yılında İsrail devleti kurulunca da Kuzey Irak bölgesinde bulunan ve kendilerine sığınak arayan Kürt Yahudiler büyük kitleler halinde Kudüs'e göç etmişlerdir.

İsrail'de Kürt Yahudileri Ulusal ürgütü (The National Organizationof Kurdish Jews in Israel) adlı bir kuruluş bulunuyor. Bu örgütün başkanlarından Habib şimoni 1973 yılında yaptığı bir açıklamada İsrail'de 90 bin Kürt Yahudi olduğunu açıklamıştı. Bu nüfusun hızla artarak 1988'de 150 bine çıktığı belirtilmektedir. Bazılarına göre günümüzde İsrail'de 200 bin Yahudi Kürt bulunmaktadır. 

ABD, 1996 yılında Kuzey Irak'taki 2000 kadar Kürt Yahudi'yi Guam Adası'na götürmüştür. Peşmerge diye gösterilen bu aileleri orada eğittikten sonra yeniden Kuzey Irak'a getirmiştir. İsrail-Kuzey Irak bağlantısı bu bağlamda kurulmuştur. 


ARZ-I MEV'UD (Vaat Edilmiş Topraklar)

İsrail, bugün Kuzey Irak'ta bir Kürt devletinin oluşması için çabalamaktadır. Bunun sebebi de Arapların İsrail üzerine yönelik baskısını parçalamaktır. Zaten, Yahudiler Araplarla savaşırken Kürtleri cephe gerisindeki bir müttefik gibi kullanmışlardır. 

Bugün de aynı süreç ABD'nin desteğiyle yürütülmektedir. übür yandan İsrail'in egemeni olan Yahudiler için Nil Nehri ile Fırat Nehri arasındaki topraklar Yahudilere Allah tarafından verilmiş yerlerdir. Bu hüküm, Yahudilerin kutsal kitabı Tevrat'ta (Tekvin 16/12) yer almaktadır. Bugünkü Yahudi nüfusun yarısını oluşturan aşırı Yahudiler; buna inanmakta ve bunu hayata geçirmek için yaşamaktadır. İsrail bayrağında da bu iki ırmak iki çizgi halinde yer almaktadır. İki çizgi arasındaki Davut Yıldızı da bu topraklarda Yahudi egemenliğini simgeler. Ayrıca İsrail Parlamentosu Kinesset'in girişinde 'İsrail?in sınırları Nil'den Fırat'a kadardır' yazısı bulunmaktadır. 


İsrail halkı böyle düşündüğü için İsrail siyaseti de bu hedefleri hayata geçirmek üzere şekillenmiştir. İşte Kürtler, bu amaç için kullanılan elemanlardan birisidir.

İsrail'de büyük projelere imza atan Türk şirketi Yılmazlar Canstruction Group'un davetlisi olarak gittiğim bu ülkede, Kürt Yahudileri de tanımak istedim. Bugün sözünü ettiğimiz bu Kürt Yahudiler, büyük ölçüde Batı Kudüs'teki Kastel Mahallesi'nde yaşamaktalar. Kudüs'ün biraz dışında kalan bu mahalledeki nüfusun en az 50 bin olduğu söyleniyor. 

Yine Batı Kudüs'teki Katamon Mahallesi'nde de Kürt Yahudiler yaşıyor. Katamon bölgesinde yaşayan Kürtler, Kastel bölgesindekilere göre daha yoksul durumdalar. Rehberliğimizi yapan Türkiyeli Yahudi Ruti Bahar İsrail'in kuzeyinde Lübnan sınırı boylarında da Yahudi Kürtlerin yaşadığını belirtti. Bugün İsrail'in diğer kentlerine de Yahudi Kürtler dağılmış bulunuyorlar.

Kastel, 1950'lerde oluşmaya başlamış. Tepeler üzerine kurulmuş olan Kudüs'te, manzarası açık bir bölge. Burada taş kaplama evlerde yaşayan Kürtlerin içinde oldukça zenginleşen insanlar da var. İsrail'in devlet kademelerine girmiş Yahudi Kürtler de bulunuyor. Fakat genelde orta halli ve fakir sayılacak bir hayat tarzı göze çarpıyor. Evlerin içi, dışına göre çok daha yoksulluk manzarası sunuyor.

Yollar ise düzgünce ve asfaltla kaplanmış. İsrail hükümeti, Arapların yaşadığı yerlere göre bu bölgeye biraz daha fazla önem veriyor gibi...


KüRT YAHUDİSİ ASAF'IN EVİNDE

Kastel'deki Kürt Yahudilerin evlerini de yakından görmek istedik. Bunun için Asaf Asko'nun evine misafir olduk. Asaf 15 yıl kadar önce Kuzey Irak'tan gelmiş bir ailenin oğlu. 24 yaşında. Duhok'tan göç etmişler. Anneannesi Yahudi olduğundan bu aile Yahudi kabul edilmiş.

Günümüz Yahudilerine göre, çocuğun asıl kimliğini anasının kimliği belirliyor. Yani, bir kişinin Yahudi olabilmesi için Yahudi anadan doğmuş olması şart. Bu yüzden de Yahudi Kürtler kendilerini ana tarafından Yahudi gösteriyorlar. Asaf, kendisini anneannesi üzerinden Yahudiliğe bağlamış.

Onun bulunduğu ev, dışarıdan düzgün görünse de içeriden bir gecekondu gibiydi. Salonunda eski üç koltuk ve eski bir televizyon... Asaf, bir otelde aşçı yamağı olarak çalışıyor ve 1500 dolar gibi bir para alıyor. 

İsrail'e getirilen Kürt Yahudilerin bir bölümü de ovalara yerleştirilmişler ve tarımla uğraşıyorlarmış. İsrail'in kuzeyinde ürdün sınırı boylarında da Kürt Yahudilerin yaşadığını gezi rehberimiz Bayan Ruti Bahar açıkladı.

Asaf, Yahudilik sınavını atlattığından Yahudi bir kızla evlenebilmişti. Yahudiler, kızlarını Yahudi olmayana vermiyorlar. Bu uygulama, onların kendilerini binlerce yıl korumalarında etkili olmuş. 


YARI YAHUDİ YARI MüSLüMAN

Asaf'ın anası ve babası Saddam Hüseyin devrildikten sonra Kuzey Irak'a geri dönmüşler. Fakat umduklarını bulamamışlar. İsrail'e dönmeyi veya Avrupa'ya gitmeyi düşünüyorlarmış.

Asaf, Yahudiliği kabul etmesine karşın, çekingendi. Kendisine sordum:

"Kendini Yahudi mi, Müslüman mı kabul ediyorsun?"

Cevabı ilginçti: "Yarı Yahudi yarı Müslüman..."

Burada Kürt Yahudi olarak yerleşmiş bulunanların arasında kendisini Müslüman kabul eden önemli bir nüfus da bulunuyor. Bu durum bile, İsrail'in Kudüs'e sadece Yahudileri taşımadığını gösteriyor.

Kürt Yahudi veya Yahudi Kürt gösterilen bu insanlarla konuşunca şunu anlıyorsunuz: İsrail devleti, bu insanları Kuzey Irak'tan koparabilmek için onlara refah vaadinde bulunmuş. İş ve para, rahat yaşam; pek çok Kürt ailesinin kendisini Yahudi gibi göstermesine yol açmış. Nüfusa şiddetle ihtiyaç duyan İsrail devleti de bu yalanları seve seve doğru kabul etmiş. Gelenler hamallık, duvarcılık, taş işçiliği, çiftçilik gibi alanlarda ekmek parası kazanmışlar. Lokantacılık da revaçta... Bazıları zenginleşip otel sahibi bile olmuş.

İsrail'e gelen Kürt Yahudiler, artık Kürtlüklerini bırakıp Yahudiliği benimsemişler. Ancak böylece vatandaş olma hakkını kazanmışlar. 

Gezi boyunca otobüsümüzü kullanan Annon da böyle bir aileden geliyordu. İkinci kuşaktan olan Annon, Kürtçe'yi bile unutmuştu. Sadece, evde çiğköfte yaptıklarını belirtiyordu. Yani, Kürtlerle ilişkisi birkaç yemekten ibaretti. Annon artık kendisini Yahudi görüyordu. İsrail, Yahudi olmayan Araplara vatandaşlık hakkını vermiyor. Kudüs?te bulunan Arapların çoğu seçilme ve seçme hakkından mahrum. Bu şartlarda Kürt Yahudiler, Yahudi Kürtlere dönüşüyorlar. Vatandaş olmanın temel şartı, Yahudi kimliğini benimsemekten geçiyor. Kürtler gönüllü asimilasyonu kabul etmişler gibi. Fakat bu asimilasyonu hafifletmek için her yıl Kürt geleneklerini yaşatan Saharani Festivali adı verilen bir bayram da yapıyorlar. Yahudileşip Kürtlüklerinden uzaklaşmak konusunda sorun çıkarmamalarına karşın bunların bulundukları mahalleler Afrika'dan getirilen; örneğin Etiyopya?dan getirilen siyah derili Yahudilerin bulunduğu mahalleden çok daha geride... İsrail devleti, Yahudiliği kabul eden ne kadar topluluk varsa bunları çekip nüfusunu artırmak derdinde. Zencilerden de Yahudi yaratma politikası bunun ürünü. Bu zencilere Falaşa diyorlar.

Yahudiler; şu gruplara ayrılmışlar:

Aşkenaz: Avrupa'dan, özellikle Doğu Avrupa'dan gelenler.

Sefarad: İspanya'dan gelenler.

Mızraki: Ortadoğu ülkelerinden gelenler.

Falaşa: Habeş Yahudileri.

Kürt Yahudiler ise Mızraki Yahudi grubundan sayılıyorlar.




*MORDEHAY'IN SONU*

İsrail'e götürülen bu Kürtler içinde en tanınmış isim ise Yitzak Mordehay'dır. General Yitzak Mordehay, parlak geçmişi olan bir asker olduğu için Netanyahu döneminde 1996-1999 yılları arasında İsrail Savunma Bakanlığı görevinde bulunmuştur. Mordehay'ın Sefarad Yahudileri arasında ününün hızla artması yüzünden Başbakan Netanyahu onu görevden almıştı. Emekli General Mordehay bir seks skandalına bulaştırılarak siyasetten uzaklaştırıldı. Onun, Kürt kökenli olması bu operasyonun temel sebebi kabul ediliyor. 

Kim ne derse desin; İsrail'de bulunan Kürt Yahudiler, ikinci sınıf Yahudi durumundalar.


Rıza Zelyut / 09.03.2008 / AKşAM GZT.

----------

